# What makes your 'sona unique?



## Zevwen (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm dying to know what other people have done to make their own 'sona unique. I've seen a lot of different amazingly unique 'sona's out there since my brief time in this community, and I'd love to see what others did for their own fursonas as well!

My current 'sona is a simple Silver fox who's still under development; however, he has two branches he can go down in life which I've yet to post. These two paths that he can take down life are both very different from each other and tend to be far more creative, but I won't be posting them for a long while because I don't want to spoil anything in an RP I'm currently co-running.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 5, 2017)

From what I can gather, there aren't as many monkey 'sonas in comparison to the other species, so I guess that in itself is kinda unique. He has a scar across his right-side of the face, which I think isn't all that common either. And he has a very tragic, very nfsw background story that's under development. I might end up posting it some day if I feel like it's written well. I wish I could draw better so that I can make it into a comic.

My goal was never to be "unique" and "stand out from all the mainstream furs". I just rolled with it, because that's what I like and that's what I wanted him to be. At first, years ago, before i joined the FAF, he was supposed to be a deer, then a bunny, but it didn't feel right. Now he's a grey monkey and it feels right.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 5, 2017)

He has all the physical and mental flaws I do.
But also, he's not an existing species, but something of my own design. I'm not trying to stand out, I just don't feel connected to real species.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Sep 5, 2017)

He's a golden eagle, that's pretty rare
How many golden eagles do you know of that are teachers?
What about golden eagle teachers that teach history?

Yeah, that's right, probably like 50 others but it's unique to me


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 5, 2017)

Absolutely nothing. 
For my 'sona at least, I didn't do a whole lot to make her any more unique than myself. She's a big, fluffy, nerdy cat and that's not really anything to write home about. I wanted to give her a fun job (professional rpg player) but other than that she's pretty tame.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 5, 2017)

Had his arm blown off in an explosion and his eye gouged out by the shrapnel. Cue bionic replacements for both, followed by nano-augmentation at a later date.

"Nobody realizes that some people expend tremendous energy merely to be normal." ~Albert Camus


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 5, 2017)

He's a wolf who looks like a fox and he has nanological (space magic) powers. He's also got alot of backstory/story/setting lore.

I think the most unique thing about Kili is that his apperance was put together with different items and meshes from SL and his character amd backstory evolved from that mix up of content.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

Idk...


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 5, 2017)

Aside from the fact that he's essentially me, aside from a few enhanced personality traits, I suppose that his unique aspect would be that he has, in @JamesOtters words, "The right amount of edge" XD


----------



## Loffi (Sep 5, 2017)

My sona likes drinking orange juice after brushing their teeth.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh, I found out! James is an otter that can't fish! Wait...
He is missing out so much...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2017)

Just a minotaur with snake fangs and a kangaroo pouch, nothing too weird, right ?... Right ?


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> I'm dying to know what other people have done to make their own 'sona unique. I've seen a lot of different amazingly unique 'sona's out there since my brief time in this community, and I'd love to see what others did for their own fursonas as well!
> 
> My current 'sona is a simple Silver fox who's still under development; however, he has two branches he can go down in life which I've yet to post. These two paths that he can take down life are both very different from each other and tend to be far more creative, but I won't be posting them for a long while because I don't want to spoil anything in an RP I'm currently co-running.


My fursona is a Swedish vellhund/corgi mix. She's a sweet pup as well as be quite outgoing


Zevwen said:


> I'm dying to know what other people have done to make their own 'sona unique. I've seen a lot of different amazingly unique 'sona's out there since my brief time in this community, and I'd love to see what others did for their own fursonas as well!
> 
> My current 'sona is a simple Silver fox who's still under development; however, he has two branches he can go down in life which I've yet to post. These two paths that he can take down life are both very different from each other and tend to be far more creative, but I won't be posting them for a long while because I don't want to spoil anything in an RP I'm currently co-running.


my fursona, Amber is a Swedish vellhund/corgi mix. She's compassionate, energetic, and creative. She also has a smaller than average attention span, she has a hard time understanding others sometimes, has difficulty containing her emotions, and she's prone to anxiety/panic attacks. In a way she's like me, creative, yet somewhat shy most of the time until you get to know her. She loves drawing, especially other animals she sees. She has a tattoo of a pink heart with golden wings on her right shoulder in most depictions and on her partial she has it on her shirt. To her the heart represents her care for other animals and her wings represent her inner strength from how she had struggled with a tough past so her heart can come into play to care for others. That's what I have for her as I haven't gotten to get much for her during the start of the school year.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 8, 2017)

These are sort of minor touches, but my sona's main "unique" features are his cowlick and a big tuft of white fluff on his upper chest. This isn't counting his normal attire and his camera.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 8, 2017)

I've changed James a bit, so...

I actually made him cuter, by making him smaller. (Lore is that is just a birth defect, like dwarfism in the real world.) And that's about it. He is smaller, and weaker and 500% cuter (IN my opinion  )


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Sep 12, 2017)

I made up a little world for mine. 

They live on an island, shrouded in fog and constantly wreathed in vicious thunderstorms. They adventure together to reclaim the relics of the Jericho, the King of Storms.
on this island there are black trees with no branches that stretch far into the sky and draw energy from lightning. The wood from these trees can be smelted and worked like metal, and was used to arm and armor the thunder king's elite black knights. the storms on this island are caused by an Xenedar, an ancient tentacle beast that slumbers beneath the waves nearby. His corrupted minions now infest the storm king's ruined cities, their black blood the conduit for Xenedar's whispers.
One was a priest that was lost at sea and washed up, nearly drowned, on the island. The other spent his entire life living with a hermit named Um'beke, and has never known anything beyond the island's shores. In over 300 years, not once has 
Ugin Thunderpaw seen the sun, or the moon, or clear skies at all for that matter.

Also, he hates wearing shoes. he's been barefoot his whole life.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Sep 16, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> I'm dying to know what other people have done to make their own 'sona unique. I've seen a lot of different amazingly unique 'sona's out there since my brief time in this community, and I'd love to see what others did for their own fursonas as well!


Oh, I know you know Zev ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

But seriously, the fact they all mostly kirin or kirin hybrids is cool. I don't see many of those.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

Drake's species is pretty common.

What makes Drake unique is his background/back story(I should probably get to writing some more), ending up in him losing half of his right arm. 

For those of you who haven't seen the git already, here he is in a spoiler:


Spoiler: I am a spoiler. I spoil things


----------



## Steelite (Sep 16, 2017)

Minotaur-phoenix hybrid, because why not ?






The bull's high endurance and toughness, and the phoenix's immortality. The one that will always be the last standing.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 16, 2017)

KILLER HAIRCUT


----------



## Xing Tian (Sep 16, 2017)

shes has an evil hat on her head :3


----------



## Steelite (Sep 16, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> shes has an evil hat on her head :3


Octopuses have nasty evil hats alright.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 16, 2017)

Secret genitals.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

not a 'sona, but I'm working on a creepy squid girl. Am I unique now?


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Sep 16, 2017)

Like literally nothing besides maybe the color scheme.

...
I need to work on being original.


----------



## Aziri (Sep 16, 2017)

Uhh err... Uhmmm... well... uhmmm...
Color scheme! nope...
Im a bunny! nah were kinda common...
well...
OH I HAVE A FOX TAIL!


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 16, 2017)

SoniatheSquishy said:


> Like literally nothing besides maybe the color scheme.
> 
> ...
> I need to work on being original.



That's fine. My 'sona, James, has probably no original quality besides being small.
And I don't care.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 16, 2017)

Canines and hybrids saying they're not a wolf with wings? Innumerable of those

A fuzzy Jinouga? Almost literally only 1, and that Jinouga's name is Vyrenn


----------



## Mabus (Sep 16, 2017)

Not a Damn thing other than likes to fight fire and save lives


----------



## OrcaWhatever (Sep 18, 2017)

...Uh
My sona isn't unique
I feel sad


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2017)

OrcaWhatever said:


> ...Uh
> My sona isn't unique
> I feel sad


I don't think I've ever seen an Orca sona before...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 18, 2017)

OrcaWhatever said:


> ...Uh
> My sona isn't unique
> I feel sad


You kidding me? Orcas are awesome.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 18, 2017)

OrcaWhatever said:


> ...Uh
> My sona isn't unique
> I feel sad



My sona isn't unique
I feel more sad.

(Is plain colored otter, no special redeeming qualities....)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> My sona isn't unique
> I feel more sad.
> 
> (Is plain colored otter, no special redeeming qualities....)


Don't feel sad. You're blepping. I love bleps.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh, XD!
I'm not sad, his lack of uniqueness is unique.


(I had to google that... )


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

If a fish loving, one horned, femboy sheep with blue wool can be considered unique, than i guess that works

i like creativity....


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 18, 2017)

YOU LIKE FISH TOO!
(it does)


----------



## Steelite (Sep 18, 2017)

OrcaWhatever said:


> ...Uh
> My sona isn't unique
> I feel sad


Sometimes being ordinary is also being unique on its own.
In a world full of shameless hybrids such as myself pure-bred furs also stands out...
... as long as it's not from video games, animes, movies, or "custom-made". Charrs (from Guild Wars 2), all those pokemons, sergals, angel dragons, protogens, and so on, are in this.

Some other times, being an "impossible hybrid" helps, too. A minotaur-phoenix crossbreed ain't somethin' you see everyday, trust me, haha.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, being normal is unique. My fursona has nothing really unique, and that makes him unique.


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

Fish are a necessity

screw nature, a sheep can like it too


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 18, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> Fish are a necessity


True Dat.
(well, I am an otter, so my opinion on the subject would be thrown away, because we are biologically programmed to like fish.)


----------



## Steelite (Sep 18, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> Fish are a necessity
> 
> screw nature, a sheep can like it too





JamesOtters said:


> True Dat.
> (well, I am an otter, so my opinion on the subject would be thrown away, because we are biologically programmed to like fish.)


I dunno what phoenixes eat, so I just gonna assume they're like birds of prey and I like fish irl too sooooo screw it, count me in the fishy group !
... Wait, did I just said that ?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 18, 2017)

Ooooh fish-

Wait, but this is real-
What if the universe doesn't exist, and we are all fake?
*Internal Screaming*


----------



## Steelite (Sep 18, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Ooooh fish-






JamesOtters said:


> Wait, but this is real-






JamesOtters said:


> What if the universe doesn't exist, and we are all fake?






JamesOtters said:


> *Internal Screaming*


*ded*


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

Fish is the center of the universe

Fish is real

So the universe must be real too, right?


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 18, 2017)

Hes normal I guess.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't even have to say anything.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't even have to say anything.


You only gotta wanna avoid my bug spray, hehehe


----------



## dogryme6 (Sep 27, 2017)

A dragon! But... a furry dragon. Has normal nature colors for his fur (Brown and tan) Ground dragon, can't really fly but really wants to. Interested in magics and gets a pretty useful element, but desires types more powerful than he could dream of achieving. As of yet he's not done anything super important...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Uhhhh, I have a well thought out personal design and backstory? 

Besides that not many wolvians are out there, so I guess thats unique


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 10, 2017)

Hauptmann Heinrich Meade came to me after hearing about the Battle of Castle Itter in WWII. On one side you had German soldiers and American soldiers fighting together to stop Nazis. Which presented a very interesting character conflict for me.

A German soldier fiercly patriotic and devoted to his country but should he ever reveal the truth of himself would be killed. A one sided devotion that causes more pain than anything.

Thus he was born on a Microsoft word document. A gay German soldier who merely fights for his country, not for the Nazi Party. (Or you know, much sillier story arcs that happen in the wondrous world of fictitious writing/RP.) Of course I'm aware of the controversy that is a character being a Mid-20th century German soldier. 

And then there's the uniform. Mmf, do I love me some Hugo Boss.


----------



## Yvvki (Oct 10, 2017)

Probably being a fat female red panda wearing an alolan Raichu shirt. xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm the floofiest red fox around. Anybody who disagrees hasn't seen how fluffeh I am!!! X3


----------



## Mahogany (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't see many other boar fursonas around.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 10, 2017)

Mahogany said:


> I don't see many other boar fursonas around.


I'm actually thinking of making one, based on my chinese/vietnamese holoscope, a pig


----------



## Mahogany (Oct 10, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'm actually thinking of making one, based on my chinese/vietnamese holoscope, a pig



That would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 11, 2017)

Mahogany said:


> That would be pretty awesome!


Aye, I'm doing it now


----------



## DarithePomsky (Oct 11, 2017)

Well Dari is a pomeranian x husky mix with a dark aesthetic going on~


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 11, 2017)

She is inorganic. Consists of stones, gems and mycelium.  Like everybody else on her home planet)


----------



## AruAmu (Oct 11, 2017)

My 'sona is a squirrel-deer fursona, so I guess that's pretty unique (though the only part of her that's actually deer is her antlers). I guess what's a bit strange about her is that even though she loves to party, she will never smoke or drink (it just makes her feel sick).


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 11, 2017)

Idk i feel like my sona's design is pretty recognizable as is. Just a fluffy wingless and tailless dragon with long floppy ears.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 11, 2017)

AruAmu said:


> I guess what's a bit strange about her is that even though she loves to party, she will never smoke or drink (it just makes her feel sick).


I don't think it's strange, not even close. I like party-ing at times, too, and I don't do smoking, drinking, drug, tattoo, or even piercing. All clean !


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 11, 2017)

Does being a deranged fox in a straightjacket make me unique? If not, then nothing.


----------



## AruAmu (Oct 11, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I don't think it's strange, not even close. I like party-ing at times, too, and I don't do smoking, drinking, drug, tattoo, or even piercing. All clean !


Haha, well you know how people normally see partying as. Maybe its not too weird, idk I don't really party much.


----------



## Mila The Mantis (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, I've seen a few other mantises, but I've never seen another hooded mantis, which definitely makes my fursona/bugsona at lest a little bit unique.


----------

